# Dancing Boobies



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Saw a random screen saver picture of a couple of Boobies so I just had to post a video. I know how much you guys like to check out Boobies.






You're welcome 

*****


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Damn you evil temptress!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Oooh...Muppets music! and boobies!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

That's a fine pair of boobies, cuffs!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

As a female, I must admit... those are some nice looking boobies. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Wonder if those boobies taste like chicken?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Narration by Randall (see: Crazy Nastyass Honey Badger


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

LECSniper said:


> You WILL pay for this.


Ooohhh, so it's not just any boobies that you want to look at? Hey, it's not like I said "blonde boobies", lol! 

Wait.... what is my punishment going to be? <heh heh heh heh>

*****


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

I knew that was too good to be true.....


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

adroitcuffs said:


> Saw a random screen saver picture of a couple of Boobies so I just had to post a video.


So what exactly were you searching for when you found these boobies?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Nuke_TRT said:


> So what exactly were you searching for when you found these boobies?


I bet you she was looking for blue feet.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

frank said:


> I bet you she was looking for blue feet.


 Feet or balls? I click on this thread hoping to see a nice set of jugs and only JAP produces. Great, just great.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*THESE AREN'T THE BOOBIES YOU ARE LOOKING FOR*


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Did someone say.... "Two Boobies"????

Here ya go...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Marks72 said:


> Did someone say.... "Two Boobies"????
> 
> Here ya go...


They said boobies, not Boobs. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

POTUS sure does love his hot dogs don't he?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Marks72 said:


> Did someone say.... "Two Boobies"????
> 
> Here ya go...


Look like assholes to me. That would make a good "caption this photo" thread.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Marks72 said:


> Did someone say.... "Two Boobies"????
> 
> Here ya go...


THAT's insulting to boobies!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

ArchAngel2 said:


> I knew that was too good to be true.....


Well although mine are certainly worth watching, I'm not gonna let 'em dance on the internet! 

*****


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Nuke_TRT said:


> So what exactly were you searching for when you found these boobies?


 I wasn't kidding when I said a picture of boobies came up in the screensaver slide show on this computer I'm using. I said to myself, "Hah hah, those are boobies! Ohhhh, I gotta post boobies on MC!" 

*****


----------

